# Selling Homemade Wine?



## Coaster (Aug 7, 2006)

If I wanted to sell a bottle or two do I need a license and a business? Not really looking into doing this for money but more of a curiosity question. *Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't believe one is allowed to sell home made wine. The regulations on producing wine for sale are very different than those for home brew. I think Masta and George have a lot of information on that. 

I've seen comments on this forum about rules governing the sterilization process (where Chlorine is a required agent to use rather than a Metabisulphite) and on bottle use, factory production cleanliness and Deprtment of Health inspections etc.There's a lot to think about when you want to go from a hobby to a commercial business.

Peter
*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## Angell Wine (Aug 7, 2006)

Barter system


----------



## masta (Aug 7, 2006)

Selling alcohol products requires having the proper license and paying tax to Uncle Samon that product. 


Trading a few bottles with close friends for some of those rectangular pieces of paper with green print of presidents and buildings on them would fall under the barter system.


----------



## geocorn (Aug 7, 2006)

You need only ask one question:


"Is it worth going to jail?"


The answer to your question is a big NO, unless you are licensed with the ATF and the appropriate state authority.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 8, 2006)

The barter system or "donation" system works for me.


I have a piggy-bank sitting nearby, and whoever feels the need to "donate" something for supplying them with wine will not be deterred.


----------



## Funky Fish (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree with George. You could also ask yourself this: what if your kid saw you selling/bartering/bootlegging your wine. Do you feel comfortable in trying to explain to your child how it is okay to bend/break certain laws but not others? Do you feel like you are setting a good example, and can you live with it?


----------



## Coaster (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback all. Like I said, not really looking to do this for moneyor anything. Really just kinda wondering if there were seperate rules for the "small" homegrower (&lt;200 gals / 2 adult household),what about selling at a local fair for example, or having a local wine store sell some homebrew for fun (as if they would because of liability issues



),or donating to a charity auction, or having someone commision me to make them some wine (they like the stuff andwant 30 bottle of their own but don't want to brew it themselves), etc. Was really just a curiosity question. Best to know about this kind of stuf if I am going to have homemade wine in the house.


----------

